# Cal .49 Silver Tip With Hybrid Mouthpiece



## jmkoeln (Sep 3, 2018)

Here's my latetst try to build a bg that perfectly fits my needs.......

Caliber .49 (12,5mm) turns out to be MY caliber. The pipe dimensions are 15,5/1,5mm (i.d. 12,5mm) cut to a length of 1200mm.

Shooting various mouthpieces in the last weeks, i figured out that tongue-shooting is my favourite style.....though i don't wanna miss a tight seal around my lips. Yet i solved this problem with a less professional looking combination of a crutch-tip an a plumper rose.

For the ballance i decided to "shift" weight from the muzzle to the mouth-end - imho the best place to compensate shaking or jerking.

This is the result:









SILVER TIP .49









Muzzle-protector stailess steel grinded with 240 sand paper









Mouthpiece: Skateboard-wheel; Grip: Rubber bicyle grip.......hides four inches 1" steel-pipe for extra weight









Hybrid: Bare mouthpiece for tongue-shooting...... cruiser-wheel as lip-seal.









Slider-grip

For the mouthpiece i thought, a skateboard-wheel could do a good job - at least it would look good. A piece of pvc-hose made it fit perfectly without any tape or glue. It took me quite a while to figure out how to put pipe, hose and wheel together - having the right length of pipe sticking out the whell - 'cause once mounted it's bomb-proof!

Any handlebar-grip will hold a 1" pipe, so i added nothing but a piece of steel pipe, which gives me just the right amount of extra weight.

The front handle is a foam handlebar grip. It slides back and forth easily but can be held in place if desired.

Performance:

Still not the end of the journey - but on the right way. Though the mouthpiece seals my lips perfectly to the outside, it sqeezes them inside my mouth - i just can't bust out all my air at once!

Never the less i can shoot it as accurate as my favourite bg - especially if i build up pressure slowly........ but in velocity, it can't compare to my pure-breed tongue-shooters........

The balance ist pefect for me - i will stick with this type of extra-weight.

thank you for reading!


----------



## JTslinger (Oct 21, 2015)

Very nice.


----------

